# Hi all more questions about carrying documents when abroad



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

We are travelling down through France and Spain in January and we have been told that we need to carry our insurance etc with us. This is ok but if we left it in the van while swimming etc and someone stole the van then they would have all the paperwork and could say that the van was their's !

Has anyone any ideas about this ? And we would be grateful to know what other people have done.

Many thanks Russ


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Russ. As you have to have the original documents with you we kept ours in a safe in the van and had some photostat copies in the wifes bag which she took with her everywhere.

If the MH got pinched it would have been reported and so we would have a crime number so "should" be ok with copies if asked by the police.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Russ, Johnny is correct with having the originals and also copies, one small point is take several copies and leave one set at home with someone you trust also with copies of your passports.

The originals are required by law but put then somewhere really safe (if it's possible to call anywhere safe in a m/h) the copies you leave at home can be faxed to anyone that requires them for legitimate reasons.

But most of all do not let these worries deter you from the adventure you are going on, it is not as bad as you may think as long as you think about where you are parking.

Maybe our paths will cross as we also are going south on the 2nd Jan heading for southern Spain and beyond. 

Bob


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds good thanks Johnny


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have fitted a safe which is a: well hidden and b: VERY securely attached. Makes a big difference to our confidence abroad


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for your replies I think a safe is definately a good idea !

Russ


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

FWIW we've been in Spain for 10 months out of the past 12. We drive both an RV and a Smart (after unhitching from the A-frame 8O ).

We've never been asked to show any documents relating to the vehicles. This despite getting a parking ticket for the Smart, & going to the local police station to not pay it (long story), and being boarded by police/border officials looking for stowaways.

In fact the only place where our docs were checked was in the UK at Dover.

I'm sure all the advice given above is sensible. It's just from what we've seen of the Spanish police they're not overly interested in documentation.

Bruce


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

As with all enforcement issues, it is when something goes wrong, like an accident, when these documents become important. Without them, you can easily be rewarded with free board and lodgings. Overseas is no different to what can happen in the UK for non-residents.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Always ensure you have a complete set scanned into your computer in my documents, in a folder appropraitely marked. Up date annualy with insurance MOT etc. This is in addition to paper copies and the original to take with you. In fact if you also have folders for passports driving licences, health care docs and tickets and do the same you can download onto a ahrd drive dongle and carry in a wallet or purse much more conveniently than paper

I also do a list of contacts

my credit card proterction, health ins, motor ins, and other useful numbers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are a large number of places in all the vans we have had anyway to hide a plastic wallet of documents and ensure that no-one finds it- including you, if you forget where you put it. A safe simply points the thief to the place where you keep your valuables and he has only to open said safe- something he probably is well able to do.

Good idea to keep copies including one on your computer - or a removable memory stick - so you can get paper copies from the nearest printer. We'll do this in future in addition to the paper copies hidden round the van !

G


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*documents*

Copy passports .driving docs , you must have all vehicle documents for inspection if you are stopped , make 3 copies of each ok . passports forget them you will only need them for a campsite. use your photo ID licence with your card ! put passports away in hidden space in van along with any cards you have and only use one card, debit is best dont carry a hand bag unless you need it , and dont forget you health card (e111) most important. very expensive in france? be aware . and you will not have any problems , just couple of tips dont stop for anyone unless they are the police /gaudia. and if anyone asks for directions in english look out because his or her companion is in your van? this is the one that got us nr alicante . enjoy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> ................. - or a removable memory stick - so you can get paper copies from the nearest printer..................


Now there's a good idea. You can get an awful lot of data onto a memory stick and they're now small enough to stick in your wallet/purse.

Nice one Grizzly


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks again all, some really useful ideas here.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: documents*



silversurfa said:


> Copy passports .driving docs , you must have all vehicle documents for inspection if you are stopped , make 3 copies of each ok . passports forget them you will only need them for a campsite. use your photo ID licence with your card ! put passports away in hidden space in van along with any cards you have and only use one card, debit is best dont carry a hand bag unless you need it , and dont forget you health card (e111) most important. very expensive in france? be aware . and you will not have any problems , just couple of tips dont stop for anyone unless they are the police /gaudia. and if anyone asks for directions in english look out because his or her companion is in your van? this is the one that got us nr alicante . enjoy


Hi do you mean they ask for directions when you are not in your van..........sorry just to confirm.


----------

